# Bowtech SoloCam opinion



## orangespear (Jan 19, 2012)

no opinions?


----------



## orangespear (Jan 19, 2012)

Found out more info: 

It's a bowtech extreme solo it has the 29" module in it and I believe it has an inch either direction of adjustment. The cam is set in the middle right now.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangespear (Jan 19, 2012)

Is this thread being seen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xPATx (Nov 29, 2011)

try posting in the general archery forum i bet you would get a better response.


----------



## knapper2 (Dec 29, 2009)

My opinion is pass. For the same or a little more money you could get a much newer bow. That bow looks pretty old to me and 70 lbs may not be the best draw weight for a beginner.


----------

